# Eigen entwickeltes browsergame sucht tester



## Nickles (14. September 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGHX-User,

Freunde von mir haben ein Browsergame entwickelt und ich helfe ihnen dabei beta tester zu finden 

Ich suche nette leute die nicht beim kleinsten fehler beleidigend werden oder flamer sondern vernünftige Spieler da habe ich an euch gedacht ihr seid doch alle recht seriös denke ich mal 

das Spiel ähnelt etwas ogame und spielt im weltraum:



> Folgende erneuerungen sind nun dabei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Registriert euch und seid einer der ersten die bei diesem aufstrebendem game dabei sind und in ein paar Jahren sein ihr unter den top 100 von 1000nden von spielern

Dazu muss gesagt sein dass das Design noch in der Aufbauphase steckt und kontinuierlich verbessert wird.

Zudem existiert bereits ein irc chat und ein eigenes Forum  für fragen Bug meldungen verbesserungsvorschläge usw.

MfG

Nickles         

ps: jetzt hätte ich fast den Link vergessen 

www.sg-game.de


----------



## Malkav85 (14. September 2009)

Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Stargate geschaut. Aber ich glaube, ich werds mal ausprobieren


----------



## Nickles (14. September 2009)

okay danke  vielmals 

Ps: bin wirklich stargate fan lol

allerdings hat das Spiel nichts mit Stargate zu tun 

Es wäre schön wenn ihr freunden oder bekannten sei es hier im Forum oder im Real Life  vom spiel erzählen würdet


----------



## xDave78 (14. September 2009)

OK hab mich registriert^^

Gleich meine ersten Hinweise allein aus dem Reg-Formular:

- Passwort: "Generete" muss zu "Generate" oder "generieren"  geändert werden
- Zeile 3 -> darknova@web.de...da soll sicher "E-Mail Adresse" stehen
- Goa´uld -> Sonderzeichen (Hochkomma) wird nicht angezeigt!
- in den Rassenbeschreibungen Mensch/ Asgard fehlen die Bilder (da sind nur platzhalter)

im Spiel

Controlcenter würd ich wie auch den rest eindeutschen - also Kontrollzentrum

Tipp von mir: schau mal auf Buffed.de ins Forum, da gibts ne Designerlounge vllt findest Du dort jemanden für EIGENE Artworks - ich glaube die aus anderen Games zu nehmen ist nicht seriös 

LG


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

na ich hab mich mal eben angemeldet.

aber der link in der Mail zurück ist Fehlerhaft^^

mal sehen was kommt.

mein nick da is mein nick hier^^


----------



## Nickles (14. September 2009)

Von den schreibfehlern wissen wir, sind in bearbeitung,leider gibt es imo noch schwerwiegende Bugs welche das Spielgeschehen sehr stark beeinflussen wenn diese beseitigt wurden werden die Schreibfehler beseitigt 

Ps: Ich bin nur so eine art PR berater, vom programmieren habe ich keine ahnung 

Edit: auch dir danke ich


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (14. September 2009)

Also mal schauen ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet und werde es probieren! die idee kennt man ja wie beschriben aus oGame aber das hat mich ni interresiert mal schauen wie es ist!


----------



## xDave78 (14. September 2009)

ja es ist iwie wie EmpireUniverse finde ich...

Wann kann man dnn ne Flottenwerft baun?


----------



## Nickles (14. September 2009)

schau bei Technologien

Flottenwerft brenötigt 3 stufen roboterfabrik


----------



## Nickles (15. September 2009)

leute wundert euch nicht wenn ihr beim einloggen nur ne weisse seite krigt es gibt probleme mit den servern^^'


----------



## xDave78 (15. September 2009)

ja ich hab schon gedacht der Betatest wär nach 1 Tag beendet -.- wann gehts denn weiter? Sag deinen Leuten mal Bescheid, ne "Server down" Seite oder so wäre ganz informativ .


----------



## heartcell (15. September 2009)

jo besser is das, aber im SG-Forum steht es schon drin^^


----------



## xDave78 (15. September 2009)

bei mir geht die ganze Seite nicght und in den Favoriten hab ich das Forum nicht drin :p


----------



## Nickles (15. September 2009)

wir wissen nicht was los ist die progger arbeiten wenn alles gut geht, dann gehts am Abend weiter...

sagt mal hier eure Meinung zum Game

Ps:wenns schlecht geht, gibt keine Sicherheitskopie :'|


----------



## Sight (15. September 2009)

Dickes Lob an euch, habt ihr gut gemacht, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, sinds doch Hobbyprogrammierer? 
Weida so, erstes Feedback **** (4 Sterne) von 5


----------



## Nickles (15. September 2009)

danke schreib das ingame an deruffy der wird sich freuen 

wenn der server wieder da ist


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (15. September 2009)

Mir gefällt das Game! besser als oGame! fand ich zu überfüllt! ^^ weißt du schon wann es genau wieder los geht weil die zeitspanne "abends" ziemlich groß und langweilig sein! xD


----------



## Nickles (15. September 2009)

Es geht wieder alle mann einloggen :d


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (15. September 2009)

jep stimmt danke!


----------



## heartcell (16. September 2009)

jo, das spiel ist echt nicht schlecht.
dickes lob an dich/euch^^
mfg heart


----------



## Jared566 (16. September 2009)

huii eine etwas veränderte version von xNova ^^


----------



## Cheater (16. September 2009)

ok ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet. eigentlich mag ich browser games, aber nach ner weile sind alle langweilig geworden, aber ich hoffe, das geht mir mit diesem nicht so...


kann es sein, dass man das kraftwerk ziemlich stark ausbauen muss?


----------



## cami (16. September 2009)

So habe mich soeben auch angemeldet.. Finde es bis jetzt schon einmal sehr gut. 

Von mir aus dürfte es eine etwas längere "Einleitung" haben, damit man ein bisschen mehr Informationen über das Spiel hat. (Also so etwas wie ne Vorgeschichte o.Ä.)

Zudem werden die ü,ä,ö und doppel s nicht angezeigt, aber das wisst ihr sicherlich schon 

Ich werde mich jetzt einmal ein bisschen umschauen und wenns nicht stört schreiben, was mir gefällt und was noch verbessert werden könnte.


Edit: Falls sich noch mehrere Anmelden, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr meiner Allianz, The dark Knights (TdK) beitreten würdet!
Ihr findet sie unter Kommunikator --> Allianzen


Edit2: Ich habe bei meinem Profil auf Facebook denk Link des Spieles gepostet, ev. melden sich noch ein paar weitere User an. Anregungen von Ihnen werde ich natürlich hier veröffentlichen ^^

Jetzt nach dem ich das Spiel grossflächig überflogen habe, muss ich sagen, dass es mir wirklich gefällt. Ist bisher ganz nett gemacht!

Bei der Faq zum game ist def 2x beschrieben.

Edit3: Beim Clanbeschrieb zeigt es richtig Geschriebene Wörter als falsch an. Also es sind noch Rechtschreibefehler vorhanden. z.B. schliessen wird mit schlissen verbessert..


----------



## Cheater (17. September 2009)

irgendwie hab ich probleme schiffe zu bauen. ich hab zwar ne flottenwerft, aber wenn ich auf bauen drücke passiert nichts...


Oh mann es ist einfach noch zu früh. habs jetzt hingekriegt


----------



## cami (17. September 2009)

Bei mir hackt es beim Gebäude bauen. Wenn ich z.B. Solarkraftwerk auf lvl  11 erhöhen will schaltet es iwie lvl. 12 und 13 automatisch dazu, das Selbe bei Atomkraftwerk. Dort bin ich stufe 1 und wenn ich das ausbauen will wird auch automatisch 2 und 3 hinzugefügt.

Ansonsten kann ich mit dem Beschrieb von Planungswesen nicht viel anfangen. Also ja, es ist wichtig aber was es genau bringen tut steht nirgends.


----------



## heartcell (17. September 2009)

komisch, das problem hab ich nicht.
aber besser wär es, wenn die rohstoffe gleich abgezogen werden, wenn ich sie in die bauliste hinzufüge. da sieht man wenigstens was man nochhat, wenn man forschen will.


----------



## cami (17. September 2009)

Jetzt ist die seite bei mir down. Also hat ein Fatal error.

Edit: jetzt gehts wieder.

@ Was ich noch ganz toll fände wäre, wenn man so eine art Karte wie bei Holy- wars machen könnte. So hat man schön die Übersicht wo sein Universum ist, welche "allenfalls Feinde" daneben sind etc. Zudem wäre es auch eine Überlegung wert ob man die Ressourcen auch auf verschiedene Planeten aufteilen will, dass z.B. der eine Mehr Metall zum abbauen hat, der Andere hingegen mehr Kristall etc.

Edit2: Soeben war ich am Metallmine lvl. 11 ausbauen, dann fügte ich ein Atomkraftwerk hinzu, welches den Ausbau der Metallmine beendete. Also das gesamte Gebäude- bau- System sollte noch einmal gründlich überarbeitet werden.


----------



## heartcell (17. September 2009)

abgebrochen?
haste deine rohstoffe wenigstens wieder bekommen?


----------



## cami (17. September 2009)

Ja ich glaube schon, habe aber nicht besonders darauf geachtet.

Bei mir spuckt wie bereits geschrieben das ganze Gebäude bauen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. September 2009)

hab mich auch ma angemeldet und werd mal mit testen


----------



## D4yw4lk3r1991 (22. September 2009)

seit die sidebar links kam oder was das ist kommen bei mir immer nen geteilter bildschirm und manche lassen sich nicht öffnen!


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

richtig, bei mir geht nix mehr^^
mal sehen was die zeit heut noch bringt^^


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2009)

jetzt klappt wieder alles^^


----------



## Nickles (25. September 2009)

So das Spiel wurde ressetet und ist nun keine Beta mehr-das ist allerdings kein Synonym für Fehlerfreiheit-->hobbyprojekt


----------



## Curry (29. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch....das ist echt ne Leistung....
darf man fragen wieviel Zeit du darein gesteckt hast


----------



## Nickles (6. Oktober 2009)

Keine ahnung schreib ingame deruffy an... Ich bin nicht länger dabei,warum lest ihr im sg game forun(thema abschied) [angepinnt]


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (25. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal n Fettes Lob an euer Team 
Sowas hinzukriegen ist bestimmt schwierig, aber ist noch besser als OGame
Das Menü ist echt gut gelungen allerdings stellt das Spiel äöü's und sowas felerhaft da.
Ich hab mich hier nur angemeldet um hier zu posten, sonst immer fleißig mitgelesen


----------



## Nickles (20. August 2010)

Da Sg Game bis auf weiteres tot ist hätte ich da eine alternative für euch,alle die sg game liebten werden das hier vergöttern...

Es ist ein Game worauf Sg Game aufbaute.

Allerdings arbeiten hier anstatt einem mehrere Entwickler dran...

Es gibt praktisch keine bugs mehr, vor allem funktioniert das kampfsystem!(was bei sg game wohl der grösste bug war)

zudem ist die geschwindigkeit noch ein wenig höher als bei sg game und die grundproduktion eines Planeten ist riesig!

(600 000 Metall pro stunde)

Es gibt auch ein entwicler forum in dem ständig neue ideen und erweiterungen diskutiert werden...

Deshalb lade ich euch alle ein spacebeginners zu testen:

Space Beginners Login

Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen...

Zur belohnung gibts von mir zum start ingame ne kleine belohnung,einfach anschreiben (Name Nickles,Hp: 1:77:5)

Hier das Forum: Spacebeginner Entwickler Forum - Index

Ich freue mich über jeden einzelnen spieler 


Edit:

Ein paar schöne neuerungen: Einen ingame kampfsimulator(der funktioniert)
Einen Ingame chat.


----------



## Eric Pahl (22. August 2010)

Wieso ist das jetzt tot?


----------



## Nickles (26. August 2010)

es wurde einfach zu oft gehackt,es zu entbuggen wäre fast unmöglich gewesen da deruffy ein einmann team war...

und es professionell entbuggen zu lassen wäre zu teuer geworden.


----------

